# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تبدیل شبانه به روزانه

## Yaghi

دوستان من یه چیز شنیدم که اگر کسی شبانه باشه معدلش خوب بشه تبدیلش میکنن به روزانه ایا این حرف درسته یا خیر؟ مرسی

----------


## vahyd

> دوستان من یه چیز شنیدم که اگر کسی شبانه باشه معدلش خوب بشه تبدیلش میکنن به روزانه ایا این حرف درسته یا خیر؟ مرسی



تا جایی که من میدونمو تو پیک سنجش خوندمُ تو مشاورات انتخاب رشته شنیدم هیچ راهی واسه تغییر شبانه به روزانه نیست

----------


## Yaghi

یعنی این واسه قبلا بوده؟
http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/4436569/ان...سب-نمره

----------


## POOYAE

سلام . این آیین نامه اگرهم باشه » اولا : نمره حد نصاب روزانه رو باید کسب کنید / دوما : باید دو بار شهریه متغییر بدی یکی برای دانشگاه مقصد یکی برای دانشگاه مبداء و شهریه ثابت هم در دانشگاه مبداء باید بدین

----------

